# Xorg-x11 ja "aito" ikkunoiden läpinäkyvyys

## ighea

X.org Composite Extension HOW TO for Gentoo GNU/Linux

	...eli kuinka sen vit*n "oikean läpinäkyvyyden" saa käyttöön!

Lopputuloksena saadaan toistensa läpi näkyvät ikkunat X:ään. Hieno effecti tulee selaimeen esim. Laittamalla 10% läpinäkyvyys, jolloin osa taustakuvan ääriviivoista tulee esiin.

HUOM! Käytettävät ohjelmat (xcompmpr ja transset) ovat hard maskattuja eli äärimmäisiä

beta-alpha-pre-versioita... käyttö siis omalla vastuulla.

Toimivaksi todennut ainakin useampi hihhuli #unixgurut irc-kanavalla osoitteessa Quakenet. 

Vaatimukset: uusin mahdollinen Xorg-x11, sekä ohjelmat xcompmgr ja transset.

Asenna vähintään Xorg-x11 versio 6.7.99.904 seuraavalla komennolla:

```
emerge /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.7.99.904.ebuild

```

Aja etc-update ja päivitä asetustiedostot, mutta huolehdi ettei X:n 

asetustiedostoa korvata.

Asenna xcompmgr ja transset seuraavasti:

```

   emerge /usr/portage/x11-misc/xcompmgr/xcompmgr-*.ebuild 

   emerge /usr/portage/x11-misc/transset/transset-*.ebuild

```

Avaa X.org:n asetustiedosto esim. /etc/X11/xorg.conf -tiedosto käyttäen 

haluamaasi teksturia, kuten nano, pico, vi, vim, jne..

Jos omistat NVIDIA:n piirillä varustetun kortin, lisää ajuri-osioon eli 

Section "Device":een seuraava rivi: 

```
   Option     "RenderAccel"   "true"

```

Tämä vähentää huomattavasti prosessorin käyttöä hyödyntämällä piirin 

ominaisuutta.

Lisää sitten seuraavat rivit tiedoston loppuun:

```

   Section "Extensions"

         Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

   EndSection

```

Tallenna muutokset.

Käynnistä X uudelleen ja avaa haluamasi terminaaliohjelma. Aja komento 

"xcompmgr &" ilman lainausmerkkejä. Suorita komento "transset 0.8" ja 

klikkaa haluamaasi ikkunaa. TADAA! Ikkuna muuttuu läpinäkyväksi. 

transset-komennolla läpinäkyvyyttä voi säätää välillä 0.00-1.00, missä 0 

täysin läpinäkyvä ja 1 näkyvä (Esim. transset 0.50).

Onnea kokeiluun... mahdolliset lisävinkit ovat tervetulleita.

----------

## ighea

Esimerkki kuva löytyy vaikka osoitteesta http://koti.mbnet.fi/ighea/screen.png . Prossun käyttö pilvissä, mutta se laitettakoon glibc:n käännön piikkiin.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ari Rahikkala

RenderAccel on olemassa muillekin kuin NVIDIAn käyttäjille, joskaan ei välttämättä kovin nopeana. Ajurituesta se kuitenkin riippuu.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

----------

## Useful Idiot

Kannattaisi noissa xorg:n ja xcompmgr:n sun muiden asentamisessa käyttää mielummin /etc/portage/package.unmask tiedostoa:

```
=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.99.904

x11-misc/xcompmgr

x11-misc/transset
```

emerge /ebuildin/polku saatta rikkoa erinäisiä asioita.

----------

## jaska

Uusin xorg kyllä näyttää lupaavalta "aidon" läpinäkyvyydellä ja drop shadowlla mutta taidan kuitenkin repiä päiväni xorg 6.7.0n kanssa kunnes seuraava vakaa versio on julkaistu.

----------

## Useful Idiot

Ei tarvinnut kauan odottaa.  :Wink:  Xorg 6.8.0 on juuri julkaistu.

----------

## jounihat

Mitä kaikkea tuolla läpinäkyvyydellä voi tehdä? Voiko sen esimerkiksi asettaa niin, että kaikki ikkunat, jotka eivät ole päällimmäisinä, muutetaan läpinäkyviksi? Se olisi nimittäin varmasti sekä kätevää että hienon näköistä. Päällimmäisen ikkunan läpinäkyvyyden käytännöllisyys on nimittäin enemmän tai vähemmän kyseenalaista.

----------

## Useful Idiot

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Voiko sen esimerkiksi asettaa niin, että kaikki ikkunat, jotka eivät ole päällimmäisinä, muutetaan läpinäkyviksi? 

 

Voi, täytyy vain odottaa että kyseinen ominaisuus liitetään ikkunointijärjestelmiin.

----------

## jounihat

 *Useful Idiot wrote:*   

>  *jounihat wrote:*   Voiko sen esimerkiksi asettaa niin, että kaikki ikkunat, jotka eivät ole päällimmäisinä, muutetaan läpinäkyviksi?  
> 
> Voi, täytyy vain odottaa että kyseinen ominaisuus liitetään ikkunointijärjestelmiin.

 

No lähinnä sitä tässä kyselin, että voiko sen säätää nykyisellään sellaiseksi, että sitä voisi käyttää niin (ja jos voi, niin ohjeet olisivat erittäin haluttuja).

----------

## jaska

 *Useful Idiot wrote:*   

> Ei tarvinnut kauan odottaa.  Xorg 6.8.0 on juuri julkaistu.

 

Olipas lyhyt odotus  :Wink: 

----------

## jounihat

Minulla läpinäkyvyys aiheuttaa paikkapaikoin lieviä grafiikkavirheitä ikkunoiden reunuksien reunoihin työpöydänvaihdon yhteydessä, ja työpöydän vaihdon rendaus on jokseenkin hidas verrattuna softarendattuun. Voisiko tämä johtua sekundanäyttiksestä (nVidia-mallinen kylläkin)?

Edit: Miten muuten drop shadowit saa päälle?

----------

## s4kk3

Hyvin toimii ja hienolta näyttää. Joutuuko tuon laittaa aina käynnistämisen jälkeen päälle? Ja miten kaikki ikkunat saa automaattisesti läpinäkyviks? Vai onko ees mahollista

----------

## jounihat

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Hyvin toimii ja hienolta näyttää. Joutuuko tuon laittaa aina käynnistämisen jälkeen päälle? Ja miten kaikki ikkunat saa automaattisesti läpinäkyviks? Vai onko ees mahollista

 

Voit panna komennon vaikka ~.kde/Autostart-hakemistoon, niin ohjelma käynnistyy aina KDE:n käynnistyessä (jos nyt käytät KDE:tä). Kaikkia ikkunoita ei taida tällä hetkellä saada läpinäkyviksi automaattisesti. Minäkin odotan innolla miten tuota ominaisuutta osataan tulevaisuudessa soveltaa.

Drop shadowit saa päälle komentamalla

xcompmgr -c

Kannattaa katsella komennolla xcompmgr --help lisätoimintoja mm. varjoille.

----------

## s4kk3

Nyt se käynnistyy automaattisesti mut ikkunat ei ole läpinäkyviä ellei erikseen laita. Onko se sit mitenkään mahollista? Ettei tarvitse aina laittaa niitä ikkunoita sillä transset komennolla?

----------

## jounihat

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Nyt se käynnistyy automaattisesti mut ikkunat ei ole läpinäkyviä ellei erikseen laita. Onko se sit mitenkään mahollista? Ettei tarvitse aina laittaa niitä ikkunoita sillä transset komennolla?

 

Tällä hetkellä se ei taida olla mahdollista. Ehkä sitten tulevaisuudessa. Kokeile sillä välin seuraavaa komentoa:

xcompmgr -n -c -o .5 -l -18 -t -18 -f -F

Tuolla saa jo aika paljon karkkia päälle. Alkaa meikäläisenkin sekundanäyttiksestä loppua tehot kesken. Onko muuten tosiaankin niin, että Radeoneilla ei voi käyttää Compositea ja OpenGL:ää yhtä aikaa? On viime aikoina nimittäin ollut uuden näyttiksen osto harkinnassa...

----------

## s4kk3

Harmi sinänsä. On tuosta jotain hyötyäki. Ei tarvi koko aikaa pienentää ikkunaa esim. katsoessa jonku latauksen kehittymistä. Ja vaikka selaimen pitääki läpinäkyvänä niin nettisivut on iha lukukelpoisia, eikä häiritse yhtään. Näillä ohjelmilla on kyllä tulevaisuutta.

Itelläni näyttiksenvaihto ei ole vielä vähään aikaan edessä. Ihmeen paljo on vanhassa Geforcessa vääntöä (GeForce 2 mx 420) pystyy pelaa uusimpia pelejäki, tosin ei kyllä parhaimmilla asetuksilla mutta väliäkö sillä. Eikä hyydy kone tuolla komennolla:

```
xcompmgr -n -c -o .5 -l -18 -t -18 -f -F 
```

EDIT: tuossa hieman kuvaakin.

http://personal.inet.fi/koti/s4kk3/desktop.png

----------

## jounihat

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Itelläni näyttiksenvaihto ei ole vielä vähään aikaan edessä. Ihmeen paljo on vanhassa Geforcessa vääntöä (GeForce 2 mx 420) pystyy pelaa uusimpia pelejäki, tosin ei kyllä parhaimmilla asetuksilla mutta väliäkö sillä. Eikä hyydy kone tuolla komennolla:

 

Lisäät tuskaani entisestään. Maksoin pienen opiskelijan omaisuuden passiivijäähdytetystä GeForce FX 5200:sta ja olen kerta toisensa jälkeen todennut sen olevan jopa wanhaa GeForce 2 MX 200:sta hitaampi. Arvaa vaan ottaako päähän (kyllä).

----------

## jmz2

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Nyt se käynnistyy automaattisesti mut ikkunat ei ole läpinäkyviä ellei erikseen laita. Onko se sit mitenkään mahollista? Ettei tarvitse aina laittaa niitä ikkunoita sillä transset komennolla?

 

Ikkunanhallinnan täytyy tukea sitä. Fluxboxissa on tämä tuki jo olemassa, samoin Metacityssä.

----------

## Deranger

Itseäkin tekis mieli alkaa käyttämään 6.8 X.orgia mutta en ATI:n näyttiksellä  :Neutral: 

Pitänee ottaa kunnon GF3 Ti-500 vanhasta koneesta ja vaihtaa tää Ratukka siihen.

Saa vihdoinkin 100% ~x86 systemin kun joutunut käyttämään stablea X.orgia ATIn ajureiden takia  :Wink: 

----------

## s4kk3

Ekan kerran näytti tulevan näyttiksen rajat vastaan. Asensin tossa doom3-demon ja yrittäessä pelata niin eihän siitä diashowsta tullu mitään. Ei muuta ku asetukset minimille ni pystyy pelata vaikka pätkii vähän. Mutta ei se kyllä hienolta näytä niillä asetuksilla.

----------

## pussi

 *jounihat wrote:*   

>  Maksoin pienen opiskelijan omaisuuden passiivijäähdytetystä GeForce FX 5200:sta ja olen kerta toisensa jälkeen todennut sen olevan jopa wanhaa GeForce 2 MX 200:sta hitaampi. Arvaa vaan ottaako päähän (kyllä).

 

Kiitos vinkistä. Olin juuri suunnitellut samanlaista vaihdosta mutta taidanpa sittenkin harkita toisen kerran.   :Wink: 

----------

## Deranger

Tulipahan sitten vaihdettua ATI:n näyttis pois ja asenneltua uusin ~x86 X.org, xcompmgr & transset. Aivan uskomattoman siistin näköinen! Tosin dropshadowit aiheuttavat välillä pieniä ongelmia Firefoxilla scrollattaessa  :Neutral:  Pitää säätää jotain jos vaikka sais sen pois. Laitan kohta vaikka screenshottia kunhan GIMP kääntyy...

----------

## s4kk3

 *Oktane wrote:*   

> Tulipahan sitten vaihdettua ATI:n näyttis pois ja asenneltua uusin ~x86 X.org, xcompmgr & transset. Aivan uskomattoman siistin näköinen! Tosin dropshadowit aiheuttavat välillä pieniä ongelmia Firefoxilla scrollattaessa  Pitää säätää jotain jos vaikka sais sen pois. Laitan kohta vaikka screenshottia kunhan GIMP kääntyy...

 

Miten sait asennettuu sen ~x86 X.orgin? ite tapellu nyt tunnin sen kaa

Se kyllä lataa sen mutta:

```
!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r2 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 192, Exitcode 0

!!! Set the BREAKME variable to emerge this. It's in development. Stop using it.
```

eikä auta mitään jos laittaa USE="breakme" tai IUSE="breakme" (niinkuin jostain luin)

----------

## Deranger

Ihan vaan emerge xorg-x11 (make.confissa on ~x86), puhtaasti kääntyi.

Tässä screenshotti, 0.7 transset ja dropshadowit.

----------

## s4kk3

ei siltikään suostu.. kai se pitäs luovuttaa

----------

## pussi

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> [
> 
> Se kyllä lataa sen mutta:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

xorg-x11-6.8.0-r2 näyttäisi olevan maskattu tällä hetkellä ja xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1 stabe x86:lla joten sen luulisi asentuvan kunhan teet

```
emerge sync
```

ja

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## s4kk3

minulla on tuo xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1 ja haluaisin sen r2 koska on kuulemma paljon nopeampi. Tässä kuitenki koko virheilmotus, jos joku vaikka osaisi auttaa:

```
S4kk3 portage # USE=breakme emerge xorg-x11

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) eurofonts-X11.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gentoo-cursors-tad-0.3.1.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gemini-koi8-u.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xorg-x11-6.8.0-files-0.4.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xorg-x11-6.8.0-patches-0.2.4.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) X11R6.8.0-src1.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) X11R6.8.0-src2.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) X11R6.8.0-src3.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) X11R6.8.0-src4.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) X11R6.8.0-src5.tar.gz

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r2 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 192, Exitcode 0

!!! Set the BREAKME variable to emerge this. It's in development. Stop using it.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

----------

## jmz2

 *Oktane wrote:*   

> Tulipahan sitten vaihdettua ATI:n näyttis pois ja asenneltua uusin ~x86 X.org, xcompmgr & transset. Aivan uskomattoman siistin näköinen! Tosin dropshadowit aiheuttavat välillä pieniä ongelmia Firefoxilla scrollattaessa  Pitää säätää jotain jos vaikka sais sen pois. Laitan kohta vaikka screenshottia kunhan GIMP kääntyy...

 

Scrot on tuohon tarkoitukseen kätevämpi työkalu  :Smile: 

----------

## Deranger

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

>  *Oktane wrote:*   Tulipahan sitten vaihdettua ATI:n näyttis pois ja asenneltua uusin ~x86 X.org, xcompmgr & transset. Aivan uskomattoman siistin näköinen! Tosin dropshadowit aiheuttavat välillä pieniä ongelmia Firefoxilla scrollattaessa  Pitää säätää jotain jos vaikka sais sen pois. Laitan kohta vaikka screenshottia kunhan GIMP kääntyy... 
> 
> Scrot on tuohon tarkoitukseen kätevämpi työkalu 

 

Gimpiä tulee käytettyä usein muuhunkin tarkoitukseen, niin miksi käyttää scrottia?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jmz2

 *Oktane wrote:*   

> Gimpiä tulee käytettyä usein muuhunkin tarkoitukseen, niin miksi käyttää scrottia? 

 

Jos et meinaa käsitellä kuvankaappausta mitenkään, niin miksi ladata Gimp sitä varten?

----------

## Deranger

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

>  *Oktane wrote:*   Gimpiä tulee käytettyä usein muuhunkin tarkoitukseen, niin miksi käyttää scrottia?  
> 
> Jos et meinaa käsitellä kuvankaappausta mitenkään, niin miksi ladata Gimp sitä varten?

 

Sanoin juuri että käytän sitä muuhunkin tarkoitukseen  :Wink: 

----------

## Tronic

sleep 10; import -window root Screenshot.png; optipng Screenshot.png

Eka odotetaan 10 sekkaa (eli tilanteen setuppaus, kaikki oikeisiin paikkoihin), sitten otetaan screenshotti ja lopuksi pakataan se PNG-kuva kunnolla, kun yleensä softat eivät niitä kunnolla pakkaa. Eka komento löytyy vakiona, toinen on ImageMagickissa (joka on yleensä vakiona asennettu) ja optipng:n saa emergellä.

Ei todellakaan tarvita mitään graafista softaa screenshotteihin :P

Jos haluaa vain yhden ikkunan (ilman raamejaan) niin toi -window root pois, sit saa clickata haluttua ikkunaa.

----------

## japsu

Muutamakin käyttäjä on kysellyt tämän virheilmoituksen perään:

```

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r2 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 192, Exitcode 0

!!! Set the BREAKME variable to emerge this. It's in development. Stop using it.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Hassua, minä en näe tässä virheilmoitusta, ainoastaan ystävällisen kehotuksen jättää homma sikseen. "Set the BREAKME variable to emerge this. It's in development. Stop using it." on vapaasti suomennettuna "Aseta BREAKME-muuttuja asentaaksesi tämän. Se on työn alla. Lakkaa käyttämästä sitä."

Vielä kansantajuisemmin: Gentoon devit eivät halua loppukäyttäjien koskevan ~x86-X.orgiin pitkällä tikullakaan. Syy lienee se, että ko. softa ei kuulemani mukaan mm. toimi edes NVIDIAn (saati sitten ATIn) ajureiden kanssa ja aiheuttaa muutenkin niin paljon BREAKAGEa ja BADNESSia että oksat pois.

----------

## Deranger

Loistavasti toimii, 100% ~x86/CVS järjestelmällä  :Wink:  (ja nVidian kortilla)

Sain itse asennettua ~x86 XOrgin ilman mitään BREAKME-muuttujia. Voikohan se johtua siitä että itselläni on ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" make.confissa?Last edited by Deranger on Sun Oct 31, 2004 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s4kk3

tuon breakme jutun sai kierrettyä siten että laittoi make.conffiin:

```
BREAKME="x"
```

tai jotain sinnepäin, jostain täältä foorumilta luin. Ite tein silleen että poistin ebuild filusta kaikki tota breakme juttua koskevat rivit

----------

## japsu

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> tuon breakme jutun sai kierrettyä siten että laittoi make.conffiin:
> 
> ```
> BREAKME="x"
> ```
> ...

 

Jos se ei tullut postauksestani ilmi, niin kerrottakoon, että tämä se on koko homman ideana, eli xorg-x11-6.8.0-r2 asentuu kyllä kunhan BREAKME-ympäristömuuttujalle laittaa minkä tahansa arvon. Se, kuinka suositeltavaa tämä on, onkin sitten eri asia.

----------

## Mat1as

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Mitä kaikkea tuolla läpinäkyvyydellä voi tehdä? Voiko sen esimerkiksi asettaa niin, että kaikki ikkunat, jotka eivät ole päällimmäisinä, muutetaan läpinäkyviksi? Se olisi nimittäin varmasti sekä kätevää että hienon näköistä. Päällimmäisen ikkunan läpinäkyvyyden käytännöllisyys on nimittäin enemmän tai vähemmän kyseenalaista.

 

Vanhahko aihe jo, mutta haluaisin kysyä että onko tämä nykyään mahdollista? Xcompgr toimii kyllä hyvin, mutta olisi mukavaa jos päällimmäinen ikkuna (esim. tässä firefox) ei olisi läpinäkyvä? 

Toimiiko muillakin transset niin että kun laittaa konsolissa komennon transset 1 ja painaa firefoxia. Silloin firefox muuttuu läpinäkymättömäksi niinkuin pitääkin, mutta jos firefoxista painaa toisen kerran tai pienentää ikkunan, kaikki on taas läpinäkyvää.

----------

## pussi

mielestäni ainaki xfce4, kde ja kenties gnomen metacitykin osaavat tuon kikan, eli voidaan säätää aktiivisen, passiivisen, liikuteltavan jne. ikkunoiden läpinäkyvyydet.

----------

## Mat1as

 *pussi wrote:*   

> mielestäni ainaki xfce4, kde ja kenties gnomen metacitykin osaavat tuon kikan, eli voidaan säätää aktiivisen, passiivisen, liikuteltavan jne. ikkunoiden läpinäkyvyydet.

 

Ainiin tosiaan, unohdin mainita käyttäväni fluxboxia. Pitää tutkiskella onko se tässä sitten mahdollista.

Edit: Haa, ja kyllähän tuo näyttäisi olevankin mahdollista. Kun ikkunaa klikkaa hiiren oikealla, niin sieltä löytyy transparency kohta josta voi säätää läpinäkyvyyden valittuna ja ei valittuna.

----------

